# My Garage - Pillar in the middle



## verbel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Guys

I would like to share with you my garage and also ask your opinion. I have garage that is fairly big - 42sqm but i have pillar in the middle that cannot be removed.

Small car can be parked on the angle and even thru the widht of the garage but longer car like my a4 b6 avant not. Max it is 40 degree angle on the front but the back of the car is out.

I must wash car inside as it is prohibited to do it outside but I have water inside the garage so this issue is not as big.

Best regards from Poland


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Best option would be to seek the services of a structural engineer. The pillar would be best to be removed. They will be able to advise steelwork/concrete required to support the removed pillar. Would make the space much more useable!


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Anything is possible with a bit of re-engineering - however this may come at quite a high cost if there is lots of work involved. Seek professional advice as you don't want your home to collapse !

Joff


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

At a guess its supporting two separate pieces of steel from either side. I'd seek a structural engineer to find out if can replace that with one bigger piece of steel to span the full garage.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Your measurements say you have 2500mm between wall and pillar. Car is less than 1800mm wide. Move your workbench to where you gym gear is and you have enough space to pull in and clean the car.


----------



## verbel (Mar 6, 2015)

scottk that is what i was thinking about even if the back of the car is near the wall it is possible to remove it to do that section. As for removing the pillar, it supports the flat above and up till 4th floor hehe so would be hard get the understanting of buidling engineers.


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry to be blunt but can't you just drive your car beside the pillar?


----------



## verbel (Mar 6, 2015)

yeah but than you have wall that not allows to fully be able to work on the whole car and moving back and forward is neccessary. You could park diagonaly but then the back of the car is out of garage. The issue with washing the car is that I cannot go outside the garage on brick as this is multiflat building. I have managed to remove my gym section and will move the workbench there and have more room for opening doors and cleaning in that section


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I see what you mean. Most british garages are very similar but they have a pillar at the start of the garage rather than at the middle so you can park diagonally and gain access to both sides pretty easily.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Get a smaller car?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Could you parallel park in the section near the door??


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

This will cost a fortune , a 5.5 m H beam will be horrendously heavy ? It would be cheaper to move


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

put your car on skates, and push it in sideways


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

ianFRST said:


> put your car on skates, and push it in sideways


or handbrake turn it in!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My garage is only 2.5m wide at its widest point and I can get my E90 in and open the doors to get in and out.
Surely you could park next to the pillar and still have room to get down the sides?

If only one is accessible clean that one side then spin the car round and do the other?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If that column supports 4 stories you will never get permission to move it. Even if they would let you, a steel beam spanning 5 m across the garage would be enormous to support that weight and still meet deflection limits...long story short it ain't moving lol 

Can you not just park tight to the pillar, you'll have plenty of space to move around all of the car except that one small bit. Would only need to let the handbrake up and roll the car 2 foot to get that last bit, 30 seconds in the grand scheme of things isn't so bad 

Or like ianfirst said, get them car rollers you can spin the car around and push it wherever, probably expensive though


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/garage-equipment/wheel-dollies/ws4000-680kg-wheel-skates

problem solved


----------

